# wax/sealants?????



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

:newbie: Hi all. Quick question what is the differance between a wax and a sealant if any, and if which is better.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good opening question jonny to which there are many opinions.
Your in the best place to find the all the answers.
Keep reading


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Waxes:- Megs #16, Zympl Royale, Vics concours etc
Sealants:- Zaino, Duragloss etc

Wax generally comes in a paste form, sealants as liquids.

I don't know the science behind it, but wax is usually made up of carnauba, and other waxes, where as sealants are man made indestructible liquids 

Not much help I know


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

many thanks and and any help is welcome and much needed


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

My vague view on it is....

Wax is natural 

&

Sealants are synthetic


----------

